# Which reel



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=body0>Im going to buy a new jigging reel in the near future and was wondering which one would be best to get a shimano torium or a tyrnos?


----------



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

Tyrnos is obviously a better reel. However i would go with the torium. The extra money for the tyrnos is unnecessary, and the torium has a quicker gear ratio which is better for jigging. Torium is completely functional for jigging. I have 4 on jigging rods myself. If you do want to get something more expensive, Trinidad is more suited for jigging than tyrnos.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Second the Trinidads. Have 4 and they are the real deal!


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

what size reel should i get the 16 or 20


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hooked again (1/18/2008)*what size reel should i get the 16 or 20


what are you typically fishing for?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

The 16 Torium is a great jigging reel unless your going for monster tuna or something. Don't get the 20 or 30, they just have bigger capacities and add weight. Torsas and Trinidads are pretty expensive and I don't think that's necessary unless you are beating them to death every weekend.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Take a look at the Daiwa Saltist. It doesn't get the ink that shimano gets but they are nice reels and priced the same as the torium. Both are great reels but the Saltist has less parts and a better drag system. The 30h is the same size as the torium 16. If you ever check out the florida sportman forum the guys over there rave about the Daiwa.


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

I do mostly freshwater striper fishing now but i want the reel to be able to catch grouper and snapper.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

BTW you can get a Torium with a scratch or 2 on Ebay for less than 100 bones......


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

_I was looking at that. Have you ever used the daiwa saltist? I think im going to go with my gut and get the shimano. Now i need a jigging rod any ideas? _


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

Are there any good spinning reels that would work for jigging other than the stella?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I have fished with the Saltist 30 for two years now. I did have to replace the freespool lever. I called Daiwa they sent me the part for no charge. I have been into the shimano's and they are a nightmare. I was amazed how easy it was to replace the part in the Daiwa. After two years of hard use it looked beautiful on the inside. Go over to charkbait.com and check them out. They have the two reels disassembled side by side. Outcast sells the Daiwa. I am not sure they have the 30 size though but I am sure they would order it for you.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hooked again (1/18/2008)*Are there any good spinning reels that would work for jigging other than the stella?




Hey - I have two jigging setups: one is a Sustain 8000 on a challenger jigging rod (spinning setup) and the other is a trinidad 30?? on a trevala jigging rod (conventional setup). I can't remember off the top of my head what size the trinidad is and I'm not around it right now. For me, it feels more natural jigging with the Sustain, but I'm guessing there will be LOTS of folks on here that disagree.



The other spinning setup that Shimano recommends is the Stella, but it runs about $400 more than the Sustain. Basically you are looking for something lightweight, good drag and high speed retrieve. Find that, and you got yourself a jigging reel!



Hall


----------



## twplayball (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are going to be targeting AJs and tuna I would give the Penn 113H Baja Special a serious look. I have several Torium 30s and have used the Diawa Saltigas and the Shimano Trinidads. All are nice reels and you can't go wrong with any of them. However, I have had some breakages with my Toriums which Shimano did repair (Shimano has great factory serviceeven though turnaround isslow). But, my Baja special has become my favorite reel. I purchased the reel after reading great reviews from the guys who tuna fish off California. I was a little disappointed when i first pulled it from its box because it didn't feel as mechanically precise as the other reels I own or had used. However, it did deliver when Iused it todrop it's first jig at the MP255 rig. A nice AJ broke it in right :hotsunand it has been my favorite reel since. Below are some of the advantages I noticed about the Baja Special over the Toriums. 

1. It's freespool is in a different league than the Torium. This is nice when you are trying to get that jig past those schools of 5 lb hardtails or sharks. 

2. The drag issmoother out of the box than the Torium. 

3. I also greatly appreciate the narrow spool which requires little effort to make sure line winds level. A full day / night of jigging becomes a lot more trouble when you are trying to keep you line level on a much wider Torium spool. 

4. The are supposedly bullet proof according to the guys out west.

On another note the gear ratio of the Baja Special is lower than the Torium, but with the spool being narrow the diameter of thespooled line is greater.Therefore the actual line retrieve per crank at a fullspool for each reel is probably very similar.My second choice would be the Trinidad 40N which is a narrow spool reel also. It doesn't make first because it holds less line than the Baja Special and is quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *wrightackle (1/18/2008)*I have fished with the Saltist 30 for two years now. I did have to replace the freespool lever. I called Daiwa they sent me the part for no charge. I have been into the shimano's and they are a nightmare. I was amazed how easy it was to replace the part in the Daiwa. After two years of hard use it looked beautiful on the inside. Go over to charkbait.com and check them out. They have the two reels disassembled side by side. Outcast sells the Daiwa. I am not sure they have the 30 size though but I am sure they would order it for you.


I have two Saltist 50 SST's and love them. I have not yet put them up against a big, big fish. But the pull up Grouper and Snapper just fine. They are faster than crap, and very smooth. The Saltiga is supposed be the cat's meow, but for that price, they can keep them.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

get a penn international torque:usaflag


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Trinidad 40 narrow. In my opinion the best jigging reel you can get. But if you are on a budget, toriums are great, I've caught tuna over 100 pounds on them and haven't had any problems. I saw someone brought up the issue of line capacity. If you are fishing braid, line capacity should not be an issue especially for jigging. I've only come close to being spooled once while jigging, not saying there isn't a fish out there capable of it but most species you're likely to catch will never come close. The saltist and baja special are nice reels as well, it just depends on your brand preference. For me, shimano has the best drag system, but daiwa and the new jigging reels from alutecnos are also very good choices.


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

what happens if you jig with mono


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a torium 20 with a trevala 66 mh rod and have caught the fool out of aj's, a few snapper and grouper and a dozen triggers on jig. I like my torium but I hear the torsa 2 speed is the way to go. The higher retrieve the better. You won't out run a jack, or any hungry fish for that matter.


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

I think im just going to get the torium. How much braid and what saze braid should i put on it?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I purchased mine at Destin Half Hitch and they put on 30 lb ande and top shot it with 80 lb 300 yrds of powerpro.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I just bought a black Daiwa Saltist and Okuma Cedros jigging rod. They are kick ass!!! I recommend them highly!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The new okumas are pretty badass, I got to look at them a couple weeks ago. Star rods also came out with a new line of jigging rods this year and in my opinion are the probably the best ones I've seen yet. I haven't got them in stock yet but I'm going to get one for myself when we do. The shimanos are still awesome as well and I've never had a problem with any of mine. There are many good jigging rod manufacturers out there so your best bet is to go pick them up and feel the different actions and decide for yourself.


----------

